# Goodnight sweet prince



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

This morning scampy, my little border x staff, didn't wake for his breakfast
Last night he ran up the stairs, no stopping, no stumbling, every day on GP making a difference,
But
Age finally catches up on us all
And he slept his final sleep, a better way to go I can't imagine

When I let his old owner know, it seems I was out in my estimation of 15+yrs, he was 17yrs and 26 days!
I am proud to have been his owner for the last 4 yrs and he has left a huge hole
Run free scampy jack, and, I'm sure Thunder was waiting for you, ready for a snuggle xxx


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

mrs phas said:


> This morning scampy, my little border x staff, didn't wake for his breakfast
> Last night he ran up the stairs, no stopping, no stumbling, every day on GP making a difference,
> But
> Age finally catches up on us all
> ...


What a great age, testament to how well he was cared for. Very sad, but as you said, a good way to go, no difficult decision to make. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

What a way to go 

Run free dear Scampy.

Sorry for your loss - take care x


----------



## Jim40 (Apr 2, 2020)

Sorry for your loss. I wish all our four legged friends would sleep away rather than us having to make heartbreaking decisions. No matter how long you know them they always love you with no grudges. You and your family take care. Once again so sorry to hear your upsetting news.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

How lovely to fall asleep in your own bed and know no more.
Sorry for your loss @mrs phas.xx


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Sorry to hear of your loss. 

I can't imagine a better way to go though. 

Take care.


----------

